
Show HN: Bluetooth Low Energy library written with pure Node.js-no bindings - chrvadala
https://github.com/chrvadala/node-ble
======
chrvadala
hi guys, l’m happy to show you node-ble, a Node.js library that allows you to
interact with Bluetooth Low Energy (BLE) devices. I spent few months studying
a solution able to connect to BLE devices avoiding any underlying C++
bindings, by the way I end up to a solution that leverages on Bluez via DBus.

I hope that it will be useful for your next projects.

